
Airbnb: The Ebay for the Entire House - bkwok
http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2010/1206/technology-airbnb-sequoia-capital-ebay-startup-next-door.html
======
albahk
Meta comment on terrible experience from Forbes website:

* Interstitial ad after clicking through;

* Short article spread over 2 pages unnecessarily;

* Hitting 'back' to return to HN a survey form pops up which I had to dismiss before I could return to HN.

Do they not see how ad-driven and user-hostile their site is?

~~~
ghurlman
Readability[1] hid most of that from me; it's rare I don't use it on a mass-
media site these days.

[1] <http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

~~~
tzury
the only thing is that it is better to apply the readability bookmarklet on
the print-version (single) page.

------
brc
That's good press for AirBnB

Are they worldwide? I could move a lot of inventory.

~~~
mschaecher
I'm curious...michael.schaecher@airbnb.com

~~~
brc
Michael - I think you might have taken me a bit more literally than is
accurate. What I meant is that I know of several holiday homes in my area that
sit empty most of the time. Nothing major, just a few houses. A 'lot of
inventory' was probably a poor choice of words.

For the record, I looked and there are a few sellers in my area but so far no
reviews (or transactions?). The area is south east QLD in Australia. It's a
popular 'getaway' location for people in Brisbane and Sydney.

------
peterzakin
nice article but what a terrible subtitle!

